# Willow Tree Branches & Leaves



## Boz

I wasn't sure if this would go here or the nutrition section.

Anyway! We have two huge willow trees in our yard and for some reason I never put it together that willow balls were made from willow trees until, say, recently! 

Anyway, in the past when I had rabbits outside we used to always give them branches from our willow tree (branches would constantly fall off from wind, etc). We'd give them the branches with the leaves still on. We never had a problem!

I did some searching on the web and as far as I can tell, rabbits can eat any part of the willow tree (leaves and branches) but I wanted to double check with everyone on the forum first.

Please and Thank you!


----------



## Flash Gordon

yes everything on a willow tree can be eaten fresh...doesnt need to be dried...i wish i had access to a willow tree ..they love that stuff..my neighbor does have an apple tree,my buns love love love fresh apple twigs and i feed them a few leaves too..(willow and apple trees are the ones that u can give fresh) other twigs need to be dried first...and most fruit trees that carry fruit with large pits are toxic to rabbits like (Plum,cherry,apricot,peach)

u can either bake the twigs in an oven for an hour to kill bugs or bacteria or freezing them will kill em too...ive given twigs to the buns without doing this but it is safer.


----------



## Boz

Oh yes my buns LOVE apple wood and leaves! We have an apple tree too. They'll eat all the bark off the branches or if the twigs are small enough, they'll eat them like a piece of hay!

That's awesome to hear about the willow. Can't wait to give some to the buns.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

For those without a willow tree, you can find unpainted/unstained willow wreathes in dollar/hobby/craft stores. 

Buns love them!


----------



## buns2luv

If you were to bake the twigs for an hour, do you know what temperature?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

not sure on baking, but a rule of thumb when I was in school (avery long time ago) was that at 160 degrees all bacteria dies. Another thing to remember about willo is the Native Americans used to make a tea to give to the sick out of willow and that became the source for aspirin.


----------

